# Odor from abdomen



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone,

For somer reason, my digestive system has decided to turn back to its old routine. I defecate like once in three or four days and the consistency is good, not hard or soft. Today after defecation I ocasionally noticed a really bad odor, which smelled like feces, not flatulance. At first I thought it was some left residue. I sometimes have this even after flushing the anus with water and making it dry, which sucks. Anyway, I checked multiple times in the evening for some residue but none could be found. Then before going to bed, I unclothed and then smelled my clothes. Turns out the front of my blouse had this horrible smell and not my underwear.

I do not have TMAU2 (you'd have this from birth, right?), IBS, or eat very unhealthy. By the way, fun fact, I think one of my roommates has TMAU2. I can smell him within a 1 meter radius. He hasn't explained the smell, but I obviously don't mind due of empathy.

Now I will explain why I think this odor came from my abdomen and it's not some hygene error. I've only worn this blouse today. I did not clean my hand by wiping on my blouse, obviously







. And the most important argument: I've had this before. The first time I had this, I had diarrhea in the morning and took a shower after. This was during the time when I had a lot of stress and IBS-A symptoms.

I've told a GP about this when it happened the first time and she looked at me like I was insane. She was probably not entirely wrong, but I know for sure the smell came from my abdomen.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2017)

When young my mom complained about bad smell coming out of her belly button, that got better with time, never said what kind of smell though. Also according to the type of cloth the smell can impregnate or not, i remember that i had pants that smelled literally like feces after running but the underwear was not even close. When you are sitting the smell might go up between your legs through your front contaminating that area of the blouse?

Are you implying that is coming through your skin? Some kind of localized bacteria fungus infection? But you are saying that only happens after you defecate.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

It happened again today with a clean shirt after defecation.



pengu said:


> If you rub a piece of paper onnyour stomach will it smell? If you spend the day with a piece of paper under your clothes on your abdomen will it smell.


Rubbed some paper on my stomach but didn't smell anything. I'll sleep with some paper on my stomach tonight for research.



MarianoZab said:


> When you are sitting the smell might go up between your legs through your front contaminating that area of the blouse?
> 
> Are you implying that is coming through your skin? Some kind of localized bacteria fungus infection? But you are saying that only happens after you defecate.


Plausible it's smell traveling up and not from the skin. Still I hope it's from the skin, it would be easier to explain to people.

I'll let someone I trust smell my shirt, without telling them anything, and then see what they think it smells like.

Funny how I thought I figured out my flatulence related smell problem, only to have this odor stabbing me in the back. Currently in a total state of apathy.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Smelled my underwear again. Turns out it smells the same as my shirt, although this wasn't the case before. The smell left the shirt the next day. The paper from my experiment in the night didn't smell like anything.

It has happened two defecations in a row now. It's a foul smell, nothing like the usual flatulance or poo smell. Foul smell is related to constipation or other errors in the metamobilism. I'll have to figure out my diet and start exercising again for better transit. Even though I haven't had this before with long periods of not needing to go.

I'll accept it for now. There are other things I like to do instead of going back to research all day. I'll lie on my stomach after defecating next time, to rule out the stomach issue.


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

It might be that your butt is tighter than before, so you release less gas per time and it travels up continuously. Basically is very faint amount of it that kinda sticks around because it is continuous. So maybe at first it was loose (LG) then you got it tight (No Lg) than if started te-loosing (this weird smell going on)


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Use cotton swabs to clean sweat and bacteria from your belly button and to add a small amount of antiperspirant or deodorant. The belly button is an often neglected area that creates an ideal home for sweat and bacteria. Also wear natural fibers that allow air flow to your skin. Choose cottons and other lightweight fibers to allow air to evaporate some of your sweat and keep you drier.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Haven't posted in a while, but I think I figured out what caused this particular smell and how to deal with it. The toilets here at the college dorm are different from those at my parents' house. When poop falls into the bowl, it doesn't go down into water imminently. Since defecation sometimes goes into multiple phases for me, I like to take my time and look at some memes on my phone. So what happens is that the smell of my poop has time to settle into my shirt while I am sitting right on top of it.










The solution is to flush imminently after every time some comes out. It is kind of obvious, but I hadn't thought of the toilet playing a role in this


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Every toilet out of the USA looks similar to this : )
Good you figured the problem out


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2017)

Hahaha! Good that you found the source of the problem and is fixable. That also show us how strong and impregnable is fecal odor, a very bad problem is to suffer from incontinence, leaky gas, etc. Our noses and the noses of the ones that share our house can get used to it and stop feeling it but for other people is like a hit in the nose.

Pokerface, here in Argentina are more like this, the turd is immediately submerged and the smell is greatly reduced. I hate the model that Candide showed us, if you do a large one it will "paint" your buttocks and if the water flush is not strong enough you have to manually push it.


----------



## Candide (Jun 14, 2017)

Yes, that's the kind of toilets my parents have.


----------

